# [Clutch] Sources: Rockets active in trade talks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With the NBA trade deadline looming on February 19th, the Rockets don't look to be standing pat.
> 
> A source close to the team tells ClutchFans that Houston has been heavily involved in several trade discussions, most recently with New Jersey involving guard Vince Carter and Minnesota for guard Mike Miller.
> 
> ...





> One thing looks certain -- Rockets GM Daryl Morey doesn't look to be sitting on his hands and waiting for this current roster to fix things on their own. The Rockets are currently fighting it out in the West and on the horizon is a brutal March schedule.


http://www.clutchfans.com/news/1514/sources_rockets_active_in_trade_talks/

!!!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Unless we get a Vince Carter-caliber talent, I think trading Artest would be a mistake. 

It's doubtful whether T-Mac will have anything more than a minimal impact for the rest of the season. That leaves Artest as our only creator on the perimeter. He is also an excellent spot-up three-point shooter. Furthermore, he brings a toughness and resilience that this team lacks, as well as, of course, excellent defense. 

IMO the following players should be virtually untouchable:
Scola
Landry
Brooks
Wafer

All these guys are underpaid and underrated. It is unlikely that we get equivalent value for them.

Alston, Hayes and Artest aren't untouchable, but would be tough to move, again because it is unlikely that we get equivalent value. Alston isn't a very good player, but because he is a leader and knows how to run this offense, his value to us is greater than to anyone else. Hayes is underrated, so we would be unlikly to recoup his worth. And Artest's market value is relatively low (he's basically considered nothing more than an $8.4 million expiring).


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If we trade Artest it would be to a team who's trying to part with a star(Vince, Amare, etc). No way we trade him for a bag of skittles. You could rule Amare out because he'd just be in the same position with Yao. He won't be a go-to guy, and he'll have a lot of defensive responsibilities that he's not willing to do. Getting Amare is a horrible move IMO. 

I also don't agree with dumping Artest for Vince. We're a defense first team. We can't have Vince and T-Mac out there at the same time. We need a full time defender on the court at all times. 

Lately our problems have been on defense, not offense. I'd reconsider trading Artest.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Lately our problems have been on defense, not offense. I'd reconsider trading Artest.


Defense has been our problem relative to the team we have been for the past few years. While our offense has stayed at the same level, our defense has worsened.

If we were to improve offensively by more than we worsened defensively, we'd become a better team. I think Vince would help us do that. Not only is he a far better offensive player than Artest, but his game fits this team's offense better.

But for anything less than Vince, I agree, it's not worth it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

This trade works:

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bckam9

Artest, Landry and Head for Carter.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont get it. 5 years of it not working with Tmac time and time again, we keep him. 6 months of it not working with Artest, we trade him.

Are we really trying to do the right thing here? I know we cant move Tmac, but its the principal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Speaking of T-Mac:



> Just a brief update on the current status of Tracy McGrady: T-Mac and the team are still awaiting the results of the second opinions sought following McGrady's latest setback involving his injured left knee. Once those results are known, Tracy and the team will huddle up and determine a course of action from there.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Trade him for some bats


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I hope the deadline comes and passes soon. I am excited to get some new players if there are trades on the table. I am fine with the current squad too. I think Morey will do what's best.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

What happens to Artest solely depends on McGrady. If McGrady isn't healthy most likely we will keep Artest unless Morey whips out another amazing trick up his sleeve.

IMO I would be trying to replace Rafer. Raymond Felton & Kirk Hinirich are good candidates or if anyway in hell Baron DAVIS?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Daryl should be looking at teams that are going to possibly loose key players to free agency next year or teams wanting to get rid of long contracts and try to trade TMac to them. He also needs to play up the fact that TMac's contract expires just in time for the 2010 free agent class.

I'd throw in a future first round pick in any TMac deal as as show of good faith too. I totally agree with Legend-Like, trading Artest solely depends on the TMac prognosis.

This is about the only way we could trade TMac and get anything in return. Houston should also throw in a future first round pick.

Houston Trades: TMac/Battier/Alston/Head/Future 1st round pick
New Jersey Trades: Harris/Carter/Yi/Simmons

As I said above, Daryl has to sell New Jersey on 2010 free agency and, Houston also takes back two long term contracts in Harris and Carter. I also threw Bobby Simmons in there because that is a bad contract for New Jersey. They get a decent PG and another player in Head that can shoot the ball plus a future first round pick. Houston somehow manages to keep Artest replaces TMac with VC, gets a solid young point guard and brings Yao's boy onboard.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bech7f


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Daryl should be looking at teams that are going to possibly loose key players to free agency next year or teams wanting to get rid of long contracts and try to trade TMac to them. He also needs to play up the fact that TMac's contract expires just in time for the 2010 free agent class.
> 
> I'd throw in a future first round pick in any TMac deal as as show of good faith too. I totally agree with Legend-Like, trading Artest solely depends on the TMac prognosis.
> 
> ...


I really like that trade but i dont think that New Jersey would be willing to give up Harris and trading Battier might be costly for us.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bech7f


We're getting the two best players on that trade, New Jersey wouldn't do it. They want capspace for 2010, but not at the expense of Harris.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> We're getting the two best players on that trade, New Jersey wouldn't do it. They want capspace for 2010, but not at the expense of Harris.


Replace Battier with Artest. Another option would be for Houston to take on another bad contract by replacing Yi with Najara. So here are the scenarios.

Houston Trades TMac/Battier or Artest/Alston/Head/Future 1st round pick
New Jersey Trades: Harris/VC/BSimmons/Yi or Najara

In my heart of hearts I think Daryl is going to wind up doing nothing at all when the dust settles which is scary considering Artest will likely walk.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> The Nets and Rockets have exchanged trade proposals and continue to talk, according to league sources and sources close to the Nets. One scenario has Carter and Josh Boone going to Houston for Ron Artest, Carl Landry and Luther Head.


Well, there it is. I couldn't figure out how Houston was going to trade Artest for VC because the salaries didn't add up. If this is the case then throw in Barry and Yi and get the deal done.

Hate losing Carl but, it is what it is. Also have some concern with Yi's softness too.

Houston's new LineUp:

C - Yao/Deke
PF - Scola/Hayes/Boone
SF - Battier/VC2/Yi
SG - VC1/Wafer/TMac (Yes, in that order)
PG - Alston/Brooks


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

This trade is not happening. Vince makes 2x as much as Artest. Giving up Landry or Scola would be way too much IMO. That's too much to take back such a horrible contract. I fooled around with the trade machine but couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol relax guys. Harris and Yi arent going anywhere. Thats the whole point of trading Vince. They already have plenty of capspace for 2010, trading VC will give them about $50 mill for 2010. Harris, Lopez and whatever FAs they get that year will be deadly.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pistons-CLippers

LOL I know its out there.
*BUT* Pistons in two years have +40 mill coming off their payroll meaning they can make a serious bid for LeBron Wade & Bosh.
Clippers have expirings lose a player they seem to no longer want in Baron. 
Rockets get two fit players to make a run for the title. Though the contracts are for 3 & 5 years so they do have a downside.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

You want to pull triggers, looky here

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=b6fblc

Wizards get a much needed playmaker in T-Mac. Raptors aren't in a position to do anything, so they might as well get ready for 2010 with a chance of resigning Artest. We get more athletic upfront. Of course we get hurt due to lack of a playmaker but now Landry is expendable for a PG.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Everyone knows I am probably the biggest supporter of the team making some changes. That being said, believe it or not, I am changing my stance after watching last nights game. Unless Houston can dump TMac or Head for something that will help the team there isn't any reason for them to make a move.

Artest looks alot more comfortable out there without having to worry about MeMac. The team just plays better without him. While this might be early to say, IMO Houston actually has a good shot at resigning Artest in the offseason because it is apparant that Tracy will be traded either this offseason or by the trade deadline next year.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

We can't trade Tmac anymore right? Because he's out for the year.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*TrueHoop: What's Vince Carter Worth?*



> After learning, from Chad Ford and J.A. Adande's reporting, and a flurry of phone calls, that the Spurs, Rockets, and Blazers are reportedly in the hunt for Vince Carter, I fell asleep last night thining about the Net with the big contract.
> 
> One point you can't deny: The Spurs, Rockets, and Blazers are three of the stat-geekiest teams out there. If they're the ones lining up to pay Carter's massive salary in his waning years, they must see something special.
> 
> When it comes to statistics, there are two kinds of teams: Teams that have started building their own statistical databases, based on "Moneyball" type factors that they chart themselves, and teams that have not. These three are, by all appearances, ahead of this curve.





> But after consulting with a half-dozen statistical experts from around the NBA, here's what I can tell you:
> 
> 
> Vince Carter is an elite offensive player right now, and has been for a long time. He has a PER that is over 20, which puts him 25th in the whole NBA, and behind only Dwyane Wade, Kobe Bryant, Brandon Roy and Manu Ginobili at his position. His PER has actually improved since last year, likely as a result of some of letting Devin Harris bail the Nets out of tough possessions, instead of having to do everything himself.
> ...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Houston pursuing Baron?



> The Rockets and Clippers have discussed a trade that would send Baron Davis to Houston for Tracy McGrady, a person close to Davis told Sporting News.
> 
> "It would be best for everyone if Baron moved on," the source said.
> 
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/57370/20090218/baron_to_houston_being_discussed/


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Houston pursuing Baron?
> 
> 
> 
> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/57370/20090218/baron_to_houston_being_discussed/


It won't add up..... but this will :devil2:

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=bu9uk8


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, if we were to get Baron, more plays from the Clippers or perhaps a third team would be involved. I don't know if we should get Davis though. To me, he is just like Francis when he was good.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It would be a terrible mistake to get Baron Davis. He's not going to play well in this offense, and he has a lot of years on his contract.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Does anyone know aside from TMac and Davis who the rest of the rumored players would be?

Baron/Randolph for TMac/Rafer (Sign Me Up!) I don't care about the long term contracts. I officially hate TMac now! If this was the deal on the table I would consider it. I think Scola/Randolph would be a pretty stout PF tandem. Any deal involving TMac and not having to do much more to the current roster I would consider.

Houston would then have to make another deal for a shooting guard. With Randolph, Landry would be traded if the right SG were available.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like we won't be doing anything major at least. Trading for someone to replace McGrady would cost us our bench and we can't have that right now. We've been a very good team without him and our lineup is about to gain some consistency. No need to make any drastic moves. 

We're pretty deep as it is....

Rafer/Brooks
Artest/Barry/Head
Battier/Wafer
Scola/Landry/Hayes
Yao/Mutombo

We're still deep enough on the wings to keep Head on the bench at all times, which I still feel is crucial to making a playoff run.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

No on Baron, please NO


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

FYI, Even Rafer is shooting better than Baron


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

No trade is a good trade.:dancingpadlock:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Rafer just got traded. We are getting Cook and Lowry back in return.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Getting rid of Rafer and acquiring BCook doesn't make sense unless Daryl is not done dealing yet. Perhaps Artest or maybe Landry may be headed out the door.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

mtlk said:


> No trade is a good trade.:dancingpadlock:


Wrong,This trade is not good trade.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know the trade deadline has pasted but, ESPN still has information coming in after the fact on last minute deals. There has to be more to this deal. It just makes zero sense. :azdaja:


----------

